# Filipino Weapons Fighting - Kali Knife Fighting Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 14, 2007)

A little instructional clip. Some things I like and some things I do not. 
Still it is always good to see other people's methods even if this is just a small glimpse.

[yt]sPjhuJOoURU&mode=related&search[/yt]


----------



## Carol (Jun 14, 2007)

Interesting.  That's the first example I've seen of blade work in Lameco.

Thanks for posting it!  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 14, 2007)

Interesting!


----------



## graywolf (Jun 15, 2007)

Not a fan of using your body to disarm..Use theirs..Cordially,Howard


----------

